

Android KitKat set to crush Apple? - versusdotcom
http://corp.versus.com/blog/2013/10/31/behind-closed-doors-android-kitkat-set-to-crush-apple

======
mattkrea
"The only thing iOS does to improve is steal old ideas from Android and other
operating systems."

Every time I see this I get irritated. What Apple does is take technology out
there and do it better than anyone else. This is why they are the most
valuable company and continue to make excellent product.

When I have to deal with an Android device at the office I feel immediate
disgust because they all suffer the same flaws. * An OS that can hardly run
well on any hardware * Garbage build quality * Too much customization * Vendor
and carrier bloat

~~~
dman
Have you used the HTC One?

~~~
abdophoto
I've been using an HTC One alongside my iPhone 5 for several months. When you
first see it, you think "oh, this is great hardware, it's not far off from the
iPhone." But then you live with it and use it and you realize it's a far cry
from Apple hardware.

One example is with the hardware buttons. They are so flush against the body
(both the sleep/wake and volume), that you almost always have to look to see
what you're doing. I can't blindly turn down or up the volume nor can I wake
up the phone in my pocket before I take it out like I do on my iPhone.

~~~
dman
I think in the grand scheme of things that is a very minor complaint and a
testament to how far android and in this case HTC have come.

------
rustyf
Your skin deep assessment of the Apple model so misses the point. What's that
old saying? "Less is more". Apple understands this - the Android ecosystem
doesn't.

~~~
piyush_soni
And that's why they have captured 80% of the smartphone market of the world
... oh wait ...

------
i386
"Google have built something technically equivalent to a trusted household
brand. For starters, Android KitKat builds brand power on top of existing
brand power via a licensing deal with Nestlé"

You cannot accrete X no . of brands and somehow end up with more "Brand Power"
unless the optics are right.

KitKat and mobile devices are unrelated save for Googles running gag on
Android code names - something which the majority of customers are not aware
of and don't care about.

The author is really scraping the bottom of the barrel to support his
argument.

------
huxley
"... the future doesn’t look so bright for Apple, who are currently sitting on
an enormous amount of unsold stock"

What unsold stock are they referring to?

------
hxw
iOs still has a higher adoption rate than Android. The App Store is still
number one in revenue.

No, this will not crush Apple.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Yes, App Store is number one in revenue.

Android has something around %80 of the smartphone market. Higher adoption
rate? Laughable. Not because Android is better, but because its cheaper.

~~~
mattkrea
The feature phone of this generation.

